# burn ps2 games?



## canes (Nov 26, 2002)

hi all! santa brought my son a ps2 for christmas. 
he has a habit of scratching up those games.
is it possible to burn those games in order to have a backup and be able to play them on the ps2   ?

thanks for your help!!


----------



## angelic (Jan 12, 2003)

hello there mate.

try to check WWW.PSXFORUMS.COM

treres a lot of cool info

regards
angelic


----------



## Matrikx_ (May 15, 2001)

Yes it is possible to burn games for that very reason however the format that the PS2 uses does not copy all of the data over. Mainly the portion of the data that boots the disk up. In order to get these games to play you may need to get a mod-chip(Not supported by Sony). And after you get the mod you will also need a copy of GAME SHARK. This is used to "boot"the burned CD. however keep in mind that this Modification makes your PS2 out of warranty and has the potential to ruin your PS2...... Take your chances and lemme know what you decide. I however would not stray down that road.


----------



## angelic (Jan 12, 2003)

hi there mate,

i already got a mod chip that does not use any boot disc to play normal cd's however i need (whihc i also have) a boot disc to play dvd games.

what i actually would like to know is there any software that copies any ps2 games (dvd and normal cd) that uses a normal cd writer cause i can't buy a dvd writer its too expensive.

awaiting the info

regards
angelic


----------



## canes (Nov 26, 2002)

i am in the same boat as you. im still trying to find info. the link you gave me doesnt load. not much info out there i guess.


----------



## munizzle (Sep 3, 2004)

Hello I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem Im having. My playstation has recently been making a loud sound, and last night it threw me offline twice while i was playing madden 05, but not untill the end of the third quarter. Any suggestions?

Thanx Munizzle


----------



## Insp3cta (Aug 2, 2004)

Dvd writer Expensive? Ive seen them going for as low as 29.99 - 79.99


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Closing thread.........TSG does not promote or advise on copying games or DVD`s. :down: 
Forum rules apply.


----------

